# Общедоступные форумы > Рабочее разведение. >  Ганс и его компания...

## Andrei

всем привет! думаю, многие нас помнят и знают... 

это Фросик, Vroni vom Hause Neubrand...



хочу представить свою "новую" собаку... порода та же, пол мужской... 

Ганс... 11мес

----------


## Andrei

ещё пару...

----------


## Andrei

папа - Asterix vom Luisenhof

Тань, ты понимаешь откуда это у Ганса? 







кондиция для чемпионата Германии IPO 2013...

----------


## Tatjana

О..., только заметила!

Такой милашка Гансик!)))




> Тань, ты понимаешь откуда это у Ганса?


Теперь вижу! Но мы справились!))) Ты видео сюда тоже скинь. Будет личная тема Ганса! :Ay:

----------


## Andrei

а как видео вставить?   :Af:

----------


## Tatjana

> а как видео вставить?


Андрей, видео вставить ссылкой, вот так только: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHfdxg8ZCBA

----------

